

Dear Mr. Journalist - vincentleeuwen
http://unhustling.com/dear-mr-journalist

======
libbenga
So, Emerce is to blame for reporting a bankruptcy and show the picture of its
founder? And destroy his career? We're sorry, but Emerce reported probably 30
or so bankruptcies this year alone, including startups. And unless Mr. Van
Leeuwen, we don't think a bankrupcy is a crime.

Also, Mr Van Leeuwen seems to think we couldn't reach the founder, while he
himself 'had absolutely no trouble reaching him'. Actually, we left a message
at a mobile number mentioned at the site and then called the main venture
capitalist, who promised to call us back later that day to explain what
happened. I made another attempt much later that day after the story was
published, but unfortunately couldn't reach no one again.

However, could it be that there are some personal axes to grind? Unless the
founder of the bankrupt company, I know Vincent. He turned up 20 - 30 minutes
late on an interview with Emerce some time ago. He wasn't too happy with my
draft, and I wasn't too happy with his comments, and told him turning up late
at interview for a big publication wasn't a good idea. We managed to agree on
a final draft, though, and I'm sure his company enjoyed the publicity.

So, blaming Emerce for 'not stepping up for entrepreneurial culture' is
unfair.

~~~
vincentleeuwen
Hi Jan,

First of all: Props for responding. It's a brave thing to do and I much
appreciate it.

Secondly: Although I fully follow your sentiment regarding personal axis, let
me assure you that I don't think this is about you or me. It's about how some
people I know have been treated over the past week. I don't even believe that
this happened on purpose. I just think it's sloppy journalism and it's not how
you should treat people.

------
sdoering
Sorry, to say that ,but if a journalist is able to destroy your friends
business, maybe the business wasn't that valid to begin with? Why did nobody
trust it that much, that a simple press release on the start-ups page would
counter the journalist's arguments?

Your polemic rant does nothing to explain, helps nobody - not even your
friend. Not one fact in this piece only name-calling.

You could have taken the stand, talking about what said journalist wrote - and
why it is wrong. Could have explained the facts. You could even have given
your friend the opportunity, to counter what said journalist wrote and tell
the facts, as they are from his point of view.

But you just took the easy way. Ranting, name-calling, denouncing a journalist
(who may have done everything wrong, but I can't know this), without showing
prove that anything you say is true.

~~~
vincentleeuwen
I believe that if you need to upload a press release on your Website it's far
too late. The damage has been done at that point. If you don't even fact-check
on these kind of posts that destroy people's companies & lives you're just not
worthy.

~~~
sdoering
Well. I am the last person, to believe in the integrity of most so called
journalists.

My problem is, that the blogpost did nothing to answer any question at all.
What did the so called journalist write and what were the "real" facts. And so
on.

It was nothing but a rant, shaming and name-calling a journalist. Nothing
more.

And believe me a lot of companies young or old, big or small have had bad
press. Oftentimes total lies by so called journalists and oftentimes rightly
so.

But non the less even the worst press did not kill every single one of them.
So declaring this journalist to be solely responsible, without telling the
facts is just trolling, ranting and blowing off steam - and does contribute
nothing to a grown up discussion about ethics of journalism and what
journalism should be like.

------
markstudholme
Vincent, you don't know me but I know some of your colleagues/friends. I just
want to say well done and thank you for this post.

------
vincentleeuwen
Before you ask: I didn't include the original article because this doesn't
benefit my friend and colleague.

